# ME262B-1A



## timshatz (Oct 17, 2007)

I believe somebody was looking for this aircraft some time back. Here is a link to some information on it. 

Messerschmitt 262b-1a


----------



## Velius (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice! The virtual tour is amazing!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 12, 2008)

Cool pictures!


----------

